# Wat doe ik verkeerd ?

## Dozo

Hallo luitjes, Ik heb nog een oude Compaq intelpentium 2 staan en dacht daar ga ik ff gentoo linux op zetten. ik maak met cfdisk 3 part. aan.

dev hda1 Boot 50 meg.

dev hda2 swap 128 meg.

dev hda3 de rest van mijn hd. haal netjes een distro op door wget http://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/linux/gentoo/releases/1.4_rc2/x86/i686/stages/stage3-i686-1.4_rc2.tbz2, kan ik ook netjes uitpakken d.m.v. tar -xvjpf stage enz enz. kortom alles gaat goed tot en met  de grub install.

reboot de pc en haal de cdrom eruit. grub start wel op maar komt met de melding, grub> wat doe ik nou verkeerd of ben ik vergeten.

hij geeft aan, Error 8: Kernel must be loaded before booting.

Tik ik root in dan krijg ik (hd0,0) : Filesystem type is ext2fs,partition type 0x83.

Ik heb deze beschrijving gevolgd.http://www.gentoo.org/doc/nl/gentoo-x86-install.xml  :Mad: 

----------

## Niek

Wat heb je precies in je /boot/grub/grub.conf gezet? Boot eens met de CD, mount je boot partitie en post hem eens hier? Je zegt dat je Gentoo hebt geinstalled op hda3, dan moet je met grub dus booten in (hd0,2) en niet (hd0,0).

Groeten, Niek.

----------

## heijs

```

Important: Om terugwaarde compatibiliteit te garanderen is het aangeraden een symbolische link aan te maken van grub.conf naar menu.lst. Dit kan je doen door ln -s /boot/grub/grub.conf /boot/grub/menu.lst .

```

Welke grub versie heb je geinstalleerd?

----------

## yngwin

Niek, kijk ff goed, hij (zij?) zegt dat 'ie een boot partitie heeft gemaakt op hda1, dus wel grub booten van (hd0,0)!

Dozo, heb je wel de goeie kernelopties gegeven in grub.conf? Dus iets als:

```
kernel /boot/bzImage root=/dev/hda3
```

En staat er dan ook een kernel in /boot (dus op hda1) die bzImage heet?

----------

## balk

heb je je /boot gemount voordat je je zelfgecompileerde kernel ernaartoe gecopieerd hebt?

----------

